# Natural Miscarriage at Home



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Does anyone have any web-resources on a natural miscarriage at home?

My doctor didn't even know I was pregnant yet, and the hospital says "come in if you start soaking a pad an hour." It has never gotten to that point.

I am looking for information on what to do, warning signs that the whole pregnancy has not passed, what to expect etc. So far it is very different from what I had in May.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Jen, I asked my naturopath about this specifically because I wanted to know if I m/c this pregnancy what to expect. At this stage she said you should feel strong cramps and pass "clots". They won't be nearly the size of a 12 week m/c. It will be much smaller. But you should have a lot of bleeding, as much or maybe more than a "normal" period, stronger cramps and pass clots.

I hope that helps some.

So sorry again for you loss. Take care of yourself









Cheryl


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

One of the main things to look for is fever as well as the soaking the pads too quickly.

I am so sorry for your loss.

Here is a site that may offer some answers. i had trouble finding one..this one is pretty pro-hospitals but that is up to you.

http://www.miscarriagesupport.org.nz/index.html


----------



## elbee (Mar 2, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss...
I am more or less in the same place. Have just had a miscarriage at ~9 weeks. Have had it naturally at home and have TONNES of questions! It IS hard to find resources on exactly what to expect and what kind of scenarios are 'normal'. I've gotten some feedback from a midwife and our birth attendant (from our first son). I still don't know what is normal!
It would be nice if there was some kind of site devoted to natural miscarriage.

Anyhoo, all this to say, wish I had some good resouces to point you towards...

Laura
mama to Finn (09/27/01)


----------



## saturnine25 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi normajean- I'm so sorry for your loss! I just had a miscarriage last Tues., and from what I'm told, each woman reacts to it differently. I wasn't really prepared for what was going to happen, my midwives had said to expect something like a heavy period, but in my case, I had very light bleeding for about a week before the m/c actually occurred, then on Tues. I started having strong, labor-like contractions and quite a bit more bleeding than I would have expected. I ended up going to the ER, more out of fear than anything else, although it was quite painful. But if I had known ahead of time that what I was experiencing was within he range of normal, I would have stayed home. The whole event lased about 6 hours, and then turned into what *I* consider a heavy period to be. Anyway, I wish I could give you a better idea of what your experience will be, instead of simply sharing my own. I would still recommend keeping in touch with your healthcare provider(s) throughout this process, but don't let them "push" you into any procedures that aren't medically necessary if you don't want them. I hope everything goes as smoothly as possible for you during this time.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

((((HUGS)))) To all of you who have lost babies.

Here's where I am at. I started spotting Saturday, which increased to a heavy period, with period type cramps. Period type bleeding Sunday, yesterday and today just spotting. Its been red.

The "clots" I'm passing are not really clots like I would imagine, its more like just thickened blood, but its still liquid. Gross, but I looked at some on a tissue and it actually looks like thick cervical fluid mixed with blood. ?? So is that a clot or cervical fluid mixed with blood? I'm not passing any tissue like stuff or solid clots.

OK so I called my midwife and she ordered 2 blood tests, one Monday and one this morning to get HCG counts and see "whats going on" I should get some details in a couple of hours.

I do think I am miscarrying because I don't have that "pregnant fog" feeling anymore and my breasts are shrinking to their previous size, stuff like that.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Jen, I'm so sorry you're going through this.

Miscarriage is very much like birh in that each one is unique for each person. Many women find that they can allow a miscarriage to occure naturally without medical intervetion. But please make sure you're in tune with your body at this time. Look for signes of infection such as feaver, heavy bleeding (soaking more than a pad an hour), feaver, pain that seems out of the realm of 'normal' (such as stabbing pain or severe cramping that dosn't let up).

I wish there were a textbook definition on what to expect. I'm a planner and I didn't like not knowing 'for sure' what was going to happen.

My miscarriages were very early and complete. It was more like a very bad period with lots of cramping. The cramping lasted about 3 days then the bleeding slowed to a spotting for about a week.

I'll hold you in my thoughts.


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 26, 2005)

I went to the ER for spotting (wasn't sure it was a m/c at that point) but then went home to complete it. It took a couple of days of spotting/light period like bleeding for it to start, but once it did, my body literally flushed it out in a matter of hours. There was quite a lot of blood, and definitely clots. I've heard that others can be different. My mom had a m/c with very little bleeding where most of it was reabsorbed by her body.

I went to get checked a couple of days after I thought it was done, and it was a very good thing. A large piece had become stuck, and my doc needed to clear it so that the process could complete. He said that was pretty uncommon, but if not found could cause infections.

For me, it was very healing emotionally to go through it physically and just cry about it. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

Normajean- I'm so sorry. I discovered I was to miscarry at 10 weeks, with fetal growth having stopped at 7 weeks. It took two weeks, with just slight bleeding for a day and then menstrual crampiness for several hours. Then I felt like I needed to push. It seemed so ridiculous to need to push that I wouldn't let myself for quite some time, then I did, and it was over. For me everything came out at once. Not "clots and tissue" like my mw said, but a perfect little placenta, amniotic sac with a little floating fetus inside, the whole bit.

I'm very glad that I waited and did it at home, rather than have the d&c as they suggested. Good luck.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

i'm so sorry for your loss mama.

you don't need to "do" anything. your body will take care of everything.

you may pass the body of the baby not "clots." i did, but some women only see tissue.

a tea made from flax seeds can help you make sure that all the tissue has cleared from your womb. take it for a few days after the cramping stops. the faster your womb clears, the less bleeding you will have.

hugs and hang in there.


----------



## KC in KS (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *helpmeplease1*



































i'm 17 and i might be preganat and i cant be im to young i fall n love and when i found out i might be i told him n he flaked out if my family finds out then i will have no where to go i will be kicked out and i need to know what to do keep the baby n mess up my life or find a way to not have the baby i dont know what to do please someone help me out

Go to your local crisis pregnancy center. They'll help you sort out your options, that's what they're trained to do.

Do you have any idea how far along you might be? When did your last period start?


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

Is telling your mom totally out of the question? I know it is scary to tell something like this to your mom but she might be your guiding help. Or maybe you have an ant you can trust


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for the thread and links. Not having any symptoms yet, no bleeding, no spotting, even, no cramps. Yet the u/s said there's no heartbeat. We're at 16 weeks ...

Am wondering if there's a way to speed things along. Can't believe I'm even thinking that. But am.










Again, thanks for the thread and links.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

have you read through this thread?

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=431751










PM me if you want more specific information.


----------



## makawee (Jan 23, 2005)

~toilet paper/baby wipes/washcloths/rags - blood will get all over your legs/behind/toilet seat/floor
~thermometer - to monitor for fever, sign of infection
~comfy short/pants - maybe even 2 pair that you don't mind staining
~a colander - to catch the clots/tissue (so you don't have to dig in the toilet)
~a bowl to set the colander in so blood/urine doesn't get all over the bathroom
~some pads for before/after
~undies that you don't mind staining
~heating pad/bag
~iron rich foods for building your blood back up
~someone to drive you to dr appt if need be

did i miss anything, start a thread with the same list?


----------



## mom2booman (May 3, 2006)

With my loss i was 13 weeks along and had been bleeding for a month while baby was still alive. Then one day i had bad bad labor pains, passe dbig clots and delivered my perfect baby.
Every situation is different though

so sorry for your loss


----------

